# Beeched Pigeon



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

We only have a few pigeons in the area now so I have been paintballing them to keep them out of the yard. If I hit them in the wing they just fly off dripping a little paint. This one got a head shot. The paint balls weigh about 50 grain so there not very much lighter than a 3/8 steel.


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

*SPLAT.....









*


----------



## Toymaker (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice Shot! I don't like feathered rats either


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice shooting WS.
Philly


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

Did you eat it?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Whoa it died from a paintball!?


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

builderofstuff said:


> Did you eat it?


No I don't eat feral pigeons they are flying rats.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Keep in mind they have their own splattering "paintballs" which have found my windshield in recent years. More god work Wingshooter.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

Great shot!


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

Great shot! I'm hoping to get my first soon


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

you made me look like.... 

then
=.="
then
WOW!!! PAINT-BALLS!! this is actually possible!!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

lol


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

wow i am impressed


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Great shoot, I am not a fan of feral pegeons. I always kill them and leave them at the spot. I have seen them eating really nasty things and drink water from the sewe. They are really flying rats. Saludos.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Don't anybody take offense I couldn't care less what you do with pigeons but shouldn't this be in the hunting section?


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

I don't know, but a few topics up, ebooks was shooting flies out of the air with sand, and he wasn't in the hunting section.


----------



## Ace (Oct 24, 2010)

Great Shot! I love your burn work it's beautiful!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting Roger


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Great shot and I love that natural.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

thats a beautiful natural and a quality shot as well


----------



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

Even city pigeons are proven to be disease-ridden vermin. I don't think I could ever eat one.


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

Excellent shooting and I really like that catty .The ugliest , vilest looking pigeons I've seen were/are in London . Nothing but collared doves and wood pigeons here though , the doves get hammered by sparrowhawks , the woodies are mine though ( proper nom , noms )


----------



## TacticalHuntingSurvivalist (Jun 11, 2011)

From a paintball? Feral pigeons disgust me! They eat my tomatos and peppers!!! Its very weird but they do...


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice shooting, that's natural is a real beauty nice work.
Martin


----------



## Gregor-Y (Aug 10, 2011)

poor bird , but with salt and pepper its better


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

They look so pretty when they are dead


----------



## dgaf (Jun 10, 2011)

good shot thats a nice slingshot you got


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

Great shot.


----------



## mattardel (May 27, 2011)

People don't give paintballs the credit they deserve for killing small stuff. They absolutely destroy lizards because of the energy they impart when exploding, and are more than capable of taking small birds up to pigeons. Birds have very light and somewhat weak body and bone structures - doesn't take a lot of energy to kill. Remember, paintballs are engineered to fly well and keep energy to the end - they need to to be able to explode after being shot out of a paintball gun at high pressure. If it doesn't explode - which requires energy to be kept high - there's no kill and the paintball, despite hitting its intended target, is useless. I actually think it's a lot more humane to use on lizards especially because metal ammo usually rips part of the game in half, like taking off a leg or breaking open the abdomen, whereas a paintball imparts all of the energy and kills instantly with blunt trauma, spread out over the animal. Even a bad shot in the lower abdomen kills without problems.


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Most anything is edible with enough garlic.


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Well done, and what a nice slingshot!!

Cheers Luke


----------

